# Simply Cages???



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am actually a rat owner and so rarely stray into Bird Chat territory but I have a question about an internet cage company - Simply Cages. The reason I'm posting it in here is that it seems to mainly advertise as a seller of bird cages so I thought some of you might have heard of them. I have asked in Rodents and been met with confused looks  and shaking heads... :huh:

Has anyone here ever used the site? Only I decided to get a new cage and not being a driver I often buy online...well, I've ordered the cage, paid for the cage and am now wondering if the cage even exists! My customer service experience is becoming frustrating so I am wondering if anyone else has ever had any (hopefully more positive) experiences with these guys. I'm beginning to wonder if I've been taken for a ride. Next time I am definately going to a real shop, where I can touch the merchandise and walk out with it clutched in my hot little hand I think!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Can't help ...sorry...never heard of them.


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah well, it was worth asking - I am about to start the process (which I am sure will be long and painful) of trying to squeeze a refund out of these clowns...they have a tendency to ignore emails they don't like very much


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

I would ask for a refund myself.

And try ebay for new rat cages/bird cages. You have the option to search for cages in your area. Plus alot of the cages are cheaper being second hand and like new.

Alot of the peeps on ebay, if they are near you will deliver for a small fee.

Worth a look.

But yeah i would get a refund and go elsewhere. Hope all goes well.


----------

